# Pirates 2!  (No spoilers)



## Aikikitty (Jul 7, 2006)

I saw it this morning and loved it! I was afraid that Disney would try too hard to top the first one and make the sequal corny, but they did an excellent job! It was very exciting! Just like at the very end of the credits on the first movie, this one also has a little scene at the very end. I won't ruin anything, but for those who don't know, this pirates movie rather ends on a cliffhanger/to be continued. I'm very glad that the 3rd movie comes out next summer.

Everyone go see it!!! %-} 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll do ONE spoiler here... in a fanzine I was reading the other night I saw that *THE* Keith Richards will be cast to portray (Depp's character) Sparrow's father in the third movie. 
*That* should be interesting indeed.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2006)

Depp has hinted that there may be 6 movies in the series as well, in an interview. Hope thats true.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 8, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I'll do ONE spoiler here... in a fanzine I was reading the other night I saw that *THE* Keith Richards will be cast to portray (Depp's character) Sparrow's father in the third movie.
> *That* should be interesting indeed.


I imagine there will be extensive dubbing for the British rock star so we can all understand what he's saying. :boing1:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2006)

Subtitles?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw it today.

It was ok.

It had too many Jar Jar moments... otherwise it would have been awesome.​


----------



## stickarts (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 8, 2006)

It really did depress me a little close to the end (if you've seen it, you'll know what it is...), and I hated how it just left you hang there!  That was worse than some of the Harry Potter movies!!!


----------

